

Why FaceBook hasn't solved inbox spam issues. - winternett

Place your bets on why FaceBook, with all of its top Social Media Engineers and Top-Level developers, has been negligent about solving issues of inbox spam...<p>If a user creates a FaceBook message, they can send it to other members with numerous FaceBook accounts listed in the distribution list. All subsequent FaceBook messages, from everyone in the original distribution list go out to EVERYONE in the original distribution list (friend or not), and there's no way to turn it off, even if you block the original message sender's profile.<p>This has been happening for ages, and there's no end in sight. In the wake of MySpace's downfall, you'd think thy would pay a minor amount of attention to spam controls, (Which led to MySpace's downfall)<p>Why is this happening?<p>1. Because FaceBook wants to retain their rank on Alexa by causing users to generate clicks (by keeping users constantly "engaged" in the process of deleting spam)?<p>2. Because FaceBook is legally blind, and doesn't know about this issue?<p>3. Because FaceBook thinks that the flow of useless information like "Listen to my demo" or "Join this group I'll forget about after a month of failure" should be upheld because its what the Internet is about.<p>Sorry to be so cynical, but I've had to log out of the application fro the last 2 days due to an annoying discussion in my inbox that I have no interest in, nor control over. #NoOffense, but these days I prefer Twitter.
======
nolite
I suspect they don't care. There are a TON of usability issues dating back
years that people have created groups and pages around, asking them to fix.
And these appear to have gone largely ignored by FB. So that's my take on it

~~~
winternett
This will probably be a deal breaker for me, it will probably get passed over
by most users because they don't realize that its happening until it happens
to them. _sigh_

